# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم آزمایشگاهی یا پرستاری؟

## n1ma

سلام ...
*ببخشید یه سوال داشتم ......
دو ترم اول دانشگاه درس های علوم آزمایشگاهی آسونتره یا پرستاری؟؟
*
ممنون.............

----------


## n1ma

up

----------


## mehrdadlord

> سلام ...
> *ببخشید یه سوال داشتم ......
> دو ترم اول دانشگاه درس های علوم آزمایشگاهی آسونتره یا پرستاری؟؟
> *
> ممنون.............


بستگی به دانشگاهتون داره ... ترم دو آز نسبتا سخته . بافت شناسی و ازمایشگاهش و گزارش کار ! بیوشیمی عمومی ... زبان تخصصی ...  ترم یک هم فقط اناتومی ش سخته  ... پرستاری رو نمیدونم ...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrdadlord

این درسای نیمسال اول و دومه آزمایشگا س. پرستاری هم سرچ کنید پیدا میکنید .




Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------

